

Show HN: Feedback on this subscription commerce + charity project (eat05.com) - callmeed

So I've been working away at Cilantro in my free time (see http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2927607) ... and in working with local restaurants, I've learned a lot about the coupon and daily deal space.<p>I wanted to experiment with a subscription commerce model for restaurants. I just launched it today for my local area (San Luis Obispo):<p>http://www.eat05.com<p>Think of it as "Birchbox for Restaurants"<p>- Consumers pay $9 per month<p>- They get six to eight 2-for-1 restaurant vouchers<p>- $4 of the purchase goes to a local food charity (SLO Food Bank so far)<p>- It's free for restaurants to participate<p>Surprisingly, it's been easy to get restaurants on board. They're used to paying to run coupons, plus they lose less money than with daily deals. Now, I just need to see if consumers will pay for it. Eventually, I'd like to match restaurant vouchers/coupons with users' tastes (vegan, coffee drinker, night life, children, etc.).<p>Ideas, feedback and criticism welcome.<p>Would you pay for something like this in your town?
======
callmeed
LINK: <http://www.eat05.com>

If you're curious about any tech, I used Unbounce for the home page. The
signup area is a Rails 3.1 app on Heroku Cedar stack with SSL. Payment
processing by Stripe. Oh, and Twitter Bootstrap natch.

